# Software > Linux >  SuSE 8.2 Newbie Install Problems

## papajohn

Hello! 

Σήμερα μετα απο πολύ κόπο κατάφερα να συγκεντρωσω ότι κομμάτι χρειάστηκα και έφτιαξα ένα συστηματακι απο το μηδεν! Celeron 500MHZ, 128MB RAM, 6GB HDD out of scratch με ενα μονο σκοπό: Να ΄δώ και γω αυτο για το οποίο μιάνε όλοι! Βρηκα λοιπόν το SuSE Linux 8.2 (5CD) στη σχολή και μόλις ξεκίνησα.... 

......και σταμάτησα! 
Κάνουμε λοιπόν boot απο το 1ο CD του SuSE. Βλέπουμε ένα ωραιότατο Welcome σε 5-6 γλώσσες και μπαίνουμε σε ΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ boot menu! Τσσσ λέω, αντε να το εγκαταστήσουμε τώρα! οι διαθέσιμες επιλογές είναι Normal Istallation, ACPI off install, safe install & manual install. Τις επιλέγω μια μια απο τη πρωτη μεχρι τη τελευταία. Καθε φορά το ιδιο προβλημα. 

Αφου κανω την επιλογή, φορτώνει ο kernel, μπαίνω σε ενα hi res περιβαλλον (παλι τσσσσ) και αρχίζουν τα κατεβατα! Κατεβατά κατεβατά ώσπου ξαφνικά φεύγει το μπλε φόντο και βγαίνει ενα μαυρο. Στο κεντρο του ενα μικρο ρολογακι, σαν mouse pointer αλλα δεν μπορώ αν το κινησω. Το συστημα μενει εκει και αντιδρα μονο στο on off... Ουτε δισκος δουλεύει ουτε CD. 

Επίσης ούτε Ctrl-Alt-Del πιάνει! Αυτο έλειπε να πιανε! Hehe! Αληθεια υπάρχει αντιστοιχο shortcut στο linux;; 

Any help παίδες γιατι έφαγα μεγάλη ήττα... 

Papajohn

----------


## lambrosk

Ξεκίνα text mode installation...

----------


## papashark

> Hello! 
> 
> Σήμερα μετα απο πολύ κόπο κατάφερα να συγκεντρωσω ότι κομμάτι χρειάστηκα και έφτιαξα ένα συστηματακι απο το μηδεν! Celeron 500MHZ, 128MB RAM, 6GB HDD out of scratch με ενα μονο σκοπό: Να ΄δώ και γω αυτο για το οποίο μιάνε όλοι! Βρηκα λοιπόν το SuSE Linux 8.2 (5CD) στη σχολή και μόλις ξεκίνησα.... 
> 
> ......και σταμάτησα!


Καλώς όρισες φίλε μου, αλλά εάν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει εδώ το κύριο θέμα είναι τα κοινοτικά ασύρματα δίκτυα και όχι το Linux. Πως και αποφάσισες να ζητήσεις εδώ βοήθεια και όχι σε ένα πιο εξιδικευμένο forum ?  ::

----------


## mojiro

απο παλιοτερη εκδοση suse θυμαμαι οτι αν βαλεις να bootαρει
απο το 2ο cd εχεις textmode setup. μην σε τρομαζει οτι δεν εχει
χρωματα, πολλα.

αν μενεις καπου κοντα στην αθηνα στειλε μου pm για περισσοτερη
βοηθεια.

μονο για την πλακα σου το στεινεις δηλαδη ?

----------


## papajohn

Λοιπον...

1. Ναι παιδία, για τη πλακα μου το στηνω αλλα και για εκπαιδευτικους σκοπους. Να ξεφυγω λίγο απο την MS αλλα και να αρχίζω να αποκτώ λιγο μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία στα λειτουργικα. Να κανω κατι και χωρις wizards!  ::  Είναι και όλοι στη σχολή "Βαλε linux βαλε linux" αντε θα βάλω.

2. Πριν γράψω εδω έψαξα για καποιο forum στο hellug.gr. Δεν βρήκα. Εγραψα στα linux threads του insomnia και myphone αλλα δεν πήρα απάντηση. Μετα ήρθα σε σας και τσουπ, να μου απαντήσατε τόσα άτομα. Linuxαδες σας βλέπω. Μου επιτρέπετε ενα μικρο of topic απο το AWMN ε;  ::  

Στο θεμα μας:
Το δευτερο cd κανει textmode install ε; OK, θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό. Παντως μου φαίνετοα πολύ περιεργο να μου κολλάει ετσι στην αρχη. Γενικά πόση ώρα διαρκεί το setup;

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## lambrosk

Γενικά δεν σου απαντήσανε διότι το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι υπάρχουν αναλυτικές οδηγίες που προφανώς μπορεί να μην έχεις προσέξει ή διαβάσει...

Προσπάθησε γενικά να εξαντλείς τα όρια απο μεριά σου αφού έχεις διαβάσει όποια πιθανή βοήθεια συνοδεύεται και μετά να ζητάς κάποια βοήθεια (αυτό δεν είναι παρατήρηση αλλά συμβουλή) ...

...καθώς και να σκεφτείς να ασχοληθείς και με wireless μιας και θα μπεις στο κλίμα του linux μέσω του AWMN  ::  και να προσπαθείς να συμβάλεις. 

Αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου νοοτροπία!

----------


## spirosco

Καλως ορισες papajohn.
απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχεις διαβασει προφανως το installation guide που βρισκεται μεσα σε καποιο απο τα cd's που εχεις, τοτε οσοι και να προσπαθησουν να σε βοηθησουν το μονο που θα καταφερουν θα ειναι μια τρυπα στο νερο.

Αφου λοιπον ασχολεισαι και για εκπαιδευτικους λογους, κατσε λοιπον και διαβασε τα basic's τουλαχιστον, κανε τους πειραματισμους σου κι επειτα ελα παλι αν εχεις καποια απορια για να σε βοηθησουμε αν μπορουμε.

Και μην ξεχνας πανω απ'ολα τις μαγικες λεξεις : *Google, Yahoo* κ.λ.π.  ::

----------


## papajohn

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις και το ενδιαφέρον παιδία.

Απλα η φύση του προβλήματος που αντιμετωπίζω δεν μπορεί αν "ψαχθει" στο google. Και εντάξει, φυσικά και πρεπει να διαβασω, δεν ρωτησα κανενα "πως βαζω ελληνικα", "πως εγκαθιστώ εφαρμογες", "πως κανω setup το Linux". Αυτα καλα θα κανατε και δεν θα μου απαντάγατε. Η απορία μου όμως είναι πολυ διαφορετικη, πριν προλαβω να κανω οτιδηποτε το pc "μενει". Αμφιβαλλω αν οποιοδήοτε guide θα μου πει "Πατας start installation και μετα κολλάει. Μολις κολλησει πατας $/%$( κτλ κτλ".

Τεσπα, θα το ερευνησω το θεμα. Σας ευχαριστώ θερμα όλους!

ΥΓ, Δεν μπουταρει απο κανενα αλλο cd περαν του πρώτου.[/i]

----------


## baskin

Από τα λίγα που λες, σχεδόν σίγουρα το πρόβλημα σου έχει να κάνει με το γραφικό περιβάλον. Διάβασε στο manual πως κάνεις εγκατάσταση σε text mode.

----------


## papajohn

Ευχαριστώ, θα το ψαξω!

----------


## mindfox

Ο Grub όταν ξεκινάει (o Boot loader που χρησιμοποιεί το SuSE) σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να αλλάξεις την ανάλυση της οθόνης (με κάποιο F? πλήκτρο, δε θυμάμαι τώρα ποιο, το γράφει όμως στο κάτω μέρος της οθόνης). Για δοκίμασε να βάλεις χαμηλότερη ανάλυση να δεις αν θα προχωρήσει.

Αν παρόλα αυτά, επιμένει να κολλάει, πολύ πιθανόν να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το ACPI (συχνό πρόβλημα με παλιά PCs).

Δοκίμασε την επιλογή NoACPI Install και δες τι γίνεται

----------


## papajohn

Δοκίαμασα χαμηότερη αναλυση, δοκίμασα ΝoACPI install. Γενικά δοκίμασα οτι επιλογή υπάρχει στον boot loader αλλα πάντα το συστημα παγώνει αμεσως μόλις κανει μια αρχικη αντιγραφή καποιων αρχείων.

----------


## mindfox

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι το PCάκι λειτουργεί σωστά;

Γιατί το να "παγώνει" μόλις ξεκινά η αντιγραφή... Hardware πρόβλημα μου μυρίζει...

Δοκίμασες να βάλεις άλλο δίσκο;

Επίσης, δοκίμασε να τρέξεις το memory-test που έχει ο Grub

----------


## papajohn

Βασικα με βλέπω να του περνάω windows να δω αν λειτουργεί και μετα να του περάσω linux!  ::  Πάντως το συστημα δεν έχει και "πολυ" hardware, ενα all intergrated mobo με δισκο, cdrom, μνημη, επεξεργαστή είναι. Ο δικσος μέχρι χθες έπαιζε μια χαρα στο σύστημα απο όπου τον "βούτηξα". ϊσως να ναι κανα χαλασμένο DIMMακι...

To memory test το ξεκίνησα αλλα έκανε ώρα και το σταμάτησα.

Το βραδυ θα του ορμήσω με όρεξη να δοκιμάσω! Wish me luck!  ::

----------


## papajohn

Λοιπόν, mission sucessful!!!  ::  

Τελικά το προβλημμα ήταν και τα δυο DIMMακια μνήμης! Τα βγαλα κια τα δυο και έβαλα ενα 256αρι και όλα πήγαν μια χαρα!

Το συμπεραμα της πρωτης ματιας είναι το εξης: Σερνεται!  ::  
Celeron 500Mhz, 256RAM, 6Gb δισκος, ΚDE. Λογικό είναι; καπως μπορεί να βελτιωθεί η κατασταση;
Επίσης δεν μπορώ να βρω τρόπο να αλλαξω το refresh rate της οθονης, μονο αναλυση και picture resolution μου δείνει το YaST.


Ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά για τη βοήθεια!

Note: YaST rulezzz!  ::

----------


## mindfox

Συγχαρητήρια στην πρώτη σου εγκατάσταση του Linux. 
Κάτι δε μου πήγαινε καλά, όταν είπες πιο συγκεκριμένα ότι μετά από συγκεκριμένες κινήσεις σου πάγωνε το μηχάνημα.

Σχετικά με τις παρατηρήσεις σου:
Βλέπεις ότι σέρνεται λόγω των X-Windows (KDE κλπ)

Επίσης, παίζει ρόλο τι προγράμματα ή servers αποφάσισες να εγκαταστήσεις και λειτουργούν.

Τι επιλογές έκανες όταν έκανες επιλογή των πακέτων προγραμμάτων εγκατάστασης;

----------


## papajohn

Ευχαριστώ ευχαριστώ!  ::  

Πριν πάγωνε ακριβώς στη σημείο που φόσρτωνε το YAST. Μα και γω, είχα ξεχασει πως σίγουρα η μια μνημη που χα μεσα ήταν χαλασμένη! Την είδα παρατημένη στο γραφείο μου και την έβαλα με τη μια μεσα! Τωρα η δευτερη, ουτ που ξέρω τη είχε! Γκαντεμια ^2!

Λοποιν, η εκτατασταση έγινε με της default ρυθμισεις. Επιασε 1,8GΒ περίπου και το μονο που εκτατέστησα παραπάνω ήταν μερικά παιχνίδια. Δεν ξερω, το μηχανημα δεν είναι και εντελώς χωμα, παμπάλαιο. Ακομα και XP αντέχει. Δεν θα θελα να απενεργοποιήσω το KDE, είναι πανεμορφο, εδώ σκέφτομαι να το βάλω στο στο βασικό μου σύστημα!  ::  

Και αυτες οι 2 μικρες αποριούλες:
1.Πως αλλαζω το refress rate της οθονης 
2.Πως αλλάζω τη διάταξη του πληκτρολογίου
Έψαξα στο YAST και δε βρήκα τίποτα!

----------

